# Good temp for an i5 760 CPU?



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

I recently switched out my motherboard and now my i5 CPU (according to the BIOS) is running at 52 C --at idle, on the bench and not even in the case. The fan is stock; paste used was Arctic Silver. Is this bad? What's a good temp for it?

I do not do gaming and the hardest I push it is a lot of Adobe apps open at once.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

52c at idle is very hot. It should be much lower, like in the 30s unless that cooler is just horrible.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Perhaps you used to much Arctic Silver. Shouldn't be much more then a thin layer. Or perhaps you have the fan assembly incorrectly mounted. It shouldn't wobble.


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

I reapplied the Arctic Silver more generously and now its down to 39C at idle on the bench. Is this acceptable or should I be looking at a different fan/heatsink for the long haul?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

I think it should be, at idle, down in the 30°C range with the stock heatsink/fan assembly. When you say 'generously', perhaps too much?

Here's the link to Arctic Silvers application instructions: Artic Silver application.


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

If anything I've probably not been using enough. I've always done the middle dot method for thermal paste, and I didn't realize the procedure is now different for the newest CPUs! Thanks kindly for the link...I'll try again with the vertical line method tomorrow.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

39C is decent for an i7 and shouldn't cause any problems. 
I place a small drop of paste on the CPU and spread it with a baggy covered finger until it is even and I can still see the lettering on the CPU.


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

I should have left well enough alone. Have redone it three or four times now and can't get it below 45C now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

High 30's to low 40's is where I've been seeing them idle.


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Well...I thought it was stable...was running at 45C or so for several hours, so I started installing windows. Everything seemed fine. I come back a couple of hours later and it's in standby...I wake it up, and...nothing. Nothing at all. Reboot, no post. Reboot several more times, check cables...nothing. Post code card says error 6F. Bad CPU?


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Incidentally this is precisely what it was doing before I RMA'd the board. I've pretty much switched out/replaced everything but the CPU at this point.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

6F is a floppy drive error, if you have a floppy drive plugged into board unplug it, if not try clearing the CMOS.


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

It really seems to hate my card reader. Cleared CMOS and is booting again, thanks...


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

CPU temps are now steadily in the mid-40s with the stock fan. Was considering this: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Intel Core i5 compatible GeminII S RR-CCH-PBU1-GP 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As long as you have the room in the case(Standard ATX case)> Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks. Current issue is a resume from hibernation results in a blank screen...post code card says E1. The only bit I was able to find on that code was "E1 Set up Page1," which means nothing to me.

Hitting the reset button gets you nowhere. The post card numbers change to 00, but otherwise nothing whatsoever happens. Hard reboot nets the 6F error again.


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Going to try BIOS update.

Also running at 48C idling in the bios


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

BIOS update successful; will see how it runs tomorrow.

That Coolermaster fan is HUGE! I have a Thermaltake V9 BlacX case...should fit, no?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea the v9 is a good size case it'll fit.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I've found that the easiest thermal paste is the Zalman ZM-STG1 Thermal Grease that comes in a bottle with handy brush for even application. Is a bit more expensive here where I stay but is much easier to apply. I normally brush a thin layer over the whole cpu, but NOT on the heatsink as well, as then you are applying too much. 

Here's a link to the Thermal Grease: ::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

I think your heatsink must be the problem I have my i7 idling at 26C. What's the air temp where you live?


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Well, the last few days have been pretty warm. With the case closed it's now running in the 50s, which sucks. I'm definitely going to get a new heatsink. Am dreading having to rip the motherboard out of the case AGAIN, but it must be done.

Stability seems to have improved somewhat with the BIOS update, at least.


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

That's good, BIOS updates are important, I always do a backup before one because if it messes up it can go horribly wrong.

What CPU cooler you going for?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bios updates should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing.
A failed Bios flash can render a Mobo useless.


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Ummm, yes...I know...I was having problems with the USB ports as well and the new BIOS supposedly addresses that. Believe me, I hate doing BIOS flashing. I've never had one fail but there's a first time for everything. This board supposedly comes with a backup BIOS, which is one reason I bought it.

Ordered new heatsink! (The one wrench 97 recommended: Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible Intel Core i5 & Intel Core i7 )


----------



## MrDan (Mar 31, 2011)

That should do the job nicely and if you needed a little extra cooling you can get a second fan on the other side of the heat sink. Good luck


----------



## Pillowfight (Jan 22, 2007)

Got the new heatfink/fan installed this weekend...it is FABULOUS! It has cut the temp in HALF (22 - 25C) and everything seems stable now.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Good news. Congrats on getting the issue taken care of.


----------

